# New Delta ( Diamond Seal Technology )



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Talked to our regional Rep for Delta at our supply house today .

Me " What the F**K did yous guys do with the good old stuff :furious: ?!!"

Rep " Sir , put the torch down and let explain  "

It seems that I don't know much .. Maryland , Calif , etc ,etc have passed some new laws pertaining to lead content leaching from brass faucets seeing as lead is used to make the bending of brass much easier . ( Law #1953 believe he quoted ) . 

Anyway , Delta realizes that this will soon be nation wide and have moved ahead of the wave with the new Diamond Seal Tech and the Pex supplies 

0% LEAD ,,,, thats 0% . Asked me to attempt to pull the pex lines out of the faucet . My best bench press is 375 lbs ,,,, I pulled ,I tugged , Ikicked and screamed and tried to get all MACHO on this thing ,,,,That thing KICKED MY A**.
Can't break 'em .

I'm not too fond of these changes ,, but i will admit that if this is the way things are going to go ,,, Delta has made a good case to me today to go with them .

I know Dunbar had posted a good video about this particular faucet . Again ,, I'n NOT TOO excited about these changes ,,, but at least now , I'm willing to give it another look . 

my .02


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

I recently put in a new Delta and was disapointed at the changes. Hopefully my disapointment is short lived and I like 'em.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I was talkig with a Chicago Faucet rep. and he said the requirement that will take effect in 2010 is that no faucet shall have more than one quarter of one percent total lead content by weight adverage. and they are setup for that with brass faucets ( I lifted one nice and solid and heavy) He said they just need to use less lead in the brass alloy which makes the brass harder which will mean they will go through dies faster but you can still do brass no need to go to those cheap plastic faucets.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I hear ya Jim . We'll see how this whole thing plays out . Like to see some more brass in these particular faucets .

Does Chicago have a NICE line of Residential kitchen / bath faucets ?? Thought they were more commercial ??


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

heres a link to their ecast faucets. they don't look very nice though.

http://www.chicagofaucet.com/pdf/CF1049.pdf


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Plumber Jim said:


> I was talkig with a Chicago Faucet rep. and he said the requirement that will take effect in 2010 is that no faucet shall have more than one quarter of one percent total lead content by weight adverage. and they are setup for that with brass faucets ( I lifted one nice and solid and heavy) He said they just need to use less lead in the brass alloy which makes the brass harder which will mean they will go through dies faster but you can still do brass no need to go to those cheap plastic faucets.


Yup you're right, there is no need to sell and install a pos faucet that weighs less than the box it comes in!:furious: Other manufactures are making faucets within the guidelines and they are still brass. Delta screwed the pooch big time, I dropped them like a hot potato! Won't sell or install the garbage.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

The supplies I can live with. The rest of the faucet.... NO. Not durable.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

ive installed a few of them, very dissipointed in delta! ihave installed delta for over 30 yrs. but with the new ones im afraid our relationship is coming to an end!
deltas got me singin the blues!


----------



## tooslow (Jul 17, 2009)

*Delta faucets*

Never liked plastic, it just feels cheap.

Can"t go wrong with Chicago, like their motto says, last as long as the building. Also their guts are easy to replace!


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

leak1 said:


> ive installed a few of them, very dissipointed in delta! ihave installed delta for over 30 yrs. but with the new ones im afraid our relationship is coming to an end!
> deltas got me singin the blues!


 
I've been collecting these types of links...going to give them to my delta rep...


I started this attitude last year on ridgid.com and everyone is spot on with the disappointment I had.


That's why I titled that thread, "Another disappointment in Product Reliability" which had me contacted by Delta in 3 days of posting it.

I installed one of these last week and I didn't want to cut the factory end off the line, given that experience I heard of the lines pulling out of the connection. 

I put it in a 360 loop that I feel was tight, tight. 

That line in the future will split at the top, or in the bend. PEX risers do that.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey Dunbar, I did the same! got one under pressure right now (not installed but in controlled enviroment on city press. Aboot 60-68#) Showed the rep and he laughed. Just wants to be the first to know if/when it lets go.

That diamond cartridge *is* very smooth though.

*EDIT* Forgot to mention the 5 or so 570 faucets installed in the real world. ::EEP::


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

See , this is why this Forum is so GREAT !! 

Glad for all the feedback !! I'll be talking to this rep again !!!!!!!!! Too bad he is such a NICE GUY .

thanks boys


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

I've had 470 where the mounting shank has pulled out of the body when tightening on the sink, and one where the end user broke the body off the shank within a week.

Needless to say, I'm a bit disappointed.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I've been collecting these types of links...going to give them to my delta rep...
> 
> 
> I started this attitude last year on ridgid.com and everyone is spot on with the disappointment I had.
> ...


The "pex" risers don't do that. The poly ones did. I don't have a problem with the pex risers, it's the faucet that sucks. I can't believe you of all people put one in?:laughing:


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

unfortunately here in wisconsin on the delta kitchen faucets the supply tubes are like 30 inches or so long and will not pass code. sure yea you can cut them but it voids their stupid warranty


----------



## klempner (Mar 4, 2011)

The supplies don't bother me either, so far. Debris, as with any ceramic disk, will make them leak. Never happened with cup and spring. The base plate moves around on the one piece models. The bonnet cover moves around on the separate piece models. It will difficult to remove the bonnet nut without spinning the whole assembly, on the separate piece models. there are no longer any spout o-rings to work on, on the one piece models: the spout is unremoveable. orings are compressed on the bottom side of the cartridge, like American Standard, to keep it from leaking (versus just fitting inside a cylinder, such that the bonnet nut doesn't have to be that tight). The cartridges are high.

On the plus side, the problem with Delta one handle has always been the steel parts on the underside. That is gone. And the cartridge is very smooth.

I may end up liking it okay, but for now, still ordering the old style on line. I like K, M, AS, and PP less.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

fhrace said:


> unfortunately here in wisconsin on the delta kitchen faucets the supply tubes are like 30 inches or so long and will not pass code. sure yea you can cut them but it voids their stupid warranty


 If cutting them down voids the warrenty, why is Delta supplying two 3/8" plastic ferrules, aside from the factory connection, with every faucet?


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

I just got invited to a focus group that will be discussing faucets. This meeting is in a little over a week.

The faucets that were mentioned on the phone call was Delta, Moen and Kohler, but I am sure others will be discussed or at least mentioned at the meeting (Grohe).

This maybe a chance for plumbers to have some input on the design and funcuality of the faucets. :laughing:

Do ya'll have any question you would like asked or suggestions?


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Associated Plum said:


> I just got invited to a focus group that will be discussing faucets. This meeting is in a little over a week.





Associated Plum said:


> The faucets that were mentioned on the phone call was Delta, Moen and Kohler, but I am sure others will be discussed or at least mentioned at the meeting (Grohe).
> 
> This maybe a chance for plumbers to have some input on the design and funcuality of the faucets. :laughing:
> 
> Do ya'll have any question you would like asked or suggestions?




Yes ask the manufacturing, wholesale industry who sells to the DIY market if we as plumbing contractors when we must install some of the materials purchased by the DIY. Perhaps they might name us as additional insured on their policies.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Associated Plum said:


> I just got invited to a focus group that will be discussing faucets. This meeting is in a little over a week.
> 
> The faucets that were mentioned on the phone call was Delta, Moen and Kohler, but I am sure others will be discussed or at least mentioned at the meeting (Grohe).
> 
> ...


 Yeah, ask him what kind of bonus they get for giving a break to big box stores, and driving a giant shiv into our necks.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I wound up, struck hard at convention right when the products changed... that had to be 3 or 4 years ago. Haven't seen those reps ever since.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

Saw the new "touch" faucets at the local trade show here. I like them. They also said there are some cool new stuff coming out on the commercial side of things.


----------

